# 8 000 + blasitas



## albertovidal

Hola, estimada blasita.

Ya se ha hecho una costumbre que, cada unos cuantos meses, tengamos (¡y con mucho gusto!) que felicitarte por todos tus aportes.

ESTA VEZ, ¡¡¡¡¡MIS SINCERAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS MÁS DE 8 000 POSTS!!!!!

Un cálido saludo y nos estamos viendo en el foro


----------



## Peterdg

¡Pero qué tenacidad! Creo que ya te lo he dicho: van a pillarte por ir demasiado rápida.

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

Peter


----------



## blasita

Querido *Alberto*:

Muchísimas gracias por todo. A mí la verdad es que, aunque parezca algo que se dice por decir (yo no digo nunca nada por decir ...), me da bastante vergüenza porque no creo que me lo merezca. Gracias por estar siempre ahí y por enseñarnos algo nuevo cada día. Un fuerte abrazo.


Estimado *Peter*:

¡Pues que me multen, que ya pediré la foto de marras! Siempre se puede contar contigo. Muchas gracias, Peter.

Kusjes.


----------



## bondia

¡Salud, y más salud!
Un abrazo


----------



## blasita

Y tú que lo digas, Bondia.  Te deseo de corazón todo lo mejor también a ti.

Muchas gracias y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Namarne

Uau, Blasita, ese caballito tuyo de la foto va a toda velocidad.  
Muchas felicidades por los 8.000. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## blasita

Pues sí, quizás demasiado rápido ...

¡Qué alegría me da verte por los foros! Gracias por la calidad de todos y cada uno de tus comentarios y por ser como eres.

Muchas gracias, Namarne.

Besotes.


----------



## Masood

blasita, you're one of the most helpful people on this forum. Your contributions are very much appreciated.
Cheers!
Masood


----------



## blasita

What a nice surprise, Masood!

Thank you very much!

Well, yes, I can see those people above. You ARE extremely helpful and nice. Thanks again.


----------



## Prima Facie

¡Enhorabuena! Una vez cogida carrerilla, pillas a Azlatiano en cero coma dos :-D


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Prima Facie. ¡Uy!, me temo que eso es imposible; ni siquiera yendo en Fórmula 1 ...

Un abrazo.


----------

